# Insulation



## garagegary (Jun 23, 2008)

How easy or difficult is it to insulate a garage? Can I do it myself or should it be left up to the pros? If this is something I can handle, can anyone recommend a good type of insulation?


----------



## Slawth (Jun 26, 2008)

It's Easy.  It just sucks.  I don't know what area you are in but it is pretty inexpensive to have it done by the pros here.  I think I paid $450 for a 22x24' garage with living space above.  Wear a mask and long sleeves.  Owens Corning would be my recommendation for product.


----------



## Kelso (Jun 26, 2008)

I hope this isn't a dumb question, but if it is, just blame it on my screen name. LOL

But why do you have to wear long sleeves?


----------



## Slawth (Jun 26, 2008)

Fiberglass will make you itch like a bastard.  Especially if you are sweating.  You want to cover as much skin as you can and shower as soon as you can after you are done.  I honestly do not know how installers do it for a living.  They say you get used to it but it drives me crazy.


----------



## thefred (Jul 7, 2008)

If you need to insulate the garage door too, you can often buy installation kits from a garage door dealer for your brand of doors.  This way you can be sure that it will fit in the door and stay in place.  
Some retailers like Home Depot might carry these, or you can order them through them if you rather do that vs a garage door dealer.
The kits are usually EPS panels (styrofoam), so you can avoid the nasty fiberglas itch.
http://www.clopaydoor.com/where-to-buy.aspx


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 7, 2008)

Nothing really hard about it, do not push it in really hard or you will lose your r-value, it is designed to lay in between the studs snuggly also where there is wiring running through the wall studs tear the insulation in half and slip it over the wires so you have insulation behind and in front of the wires.Wear a dust mask, gloves, and full clothing. A little tip now when finished for the day take a shower and dry yourself off and then shake baby powder all over yourself. This really helps control the itching.


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 9, 2008)

This is one of the many circumstances where duct tape is useful.

Duct tape sleeves to gloves.
Duct tape shirt to pants.
Duct tape pants to shoes.
Duct tape sandblasting hood (w/ respirator) to shirt.

Enjoy itch-free insulating.  

--Bushytails


----------

